# Cheap Entertainment



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

I made this gameboard a few weeks ago. It's cheap entertainment ...that is until someone gets mad and quits :laughing:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That's really nice SJ! Looks like hours of fun for the family. :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nicely done game board. Looks very professional. Is the surface a butcher block laminate? How is the game played?










 







.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Nicely done game board. Looks very professional. Is the surface a butcher block laminate? How is the game played?.


Yes it is butcher block laminate scrap that a friend gave me. I am considering using that on my router table top that I'm building as well. It's simple to build. I used a countersink to make the holes.

Its the old game "Wahoo"... We just call it Red-Ass. The object is to be the first to get all of your marbles around the board and into your safe zone. Of course you can knock out others and you might get knocked out and have to start over. Can play in teams or individually. 

There is one of these in most every fire station I have ever worked in... More than once I have seen them go flying across the room when someone gets mad.:laughing:


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorrowful Jones said:


> It's simple to build. I used a countersink to make the holes.


Could you give me a bit more info on how you bored the holes? I'd like to build a bingo board for the nursing home where my parents live and have been stumping over just that problem. I was thinking that I'd need a plunge router, but it sounds as if there is another way.

Really nice job on this, SJ...should provide years of fun!


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

[QUOTE I was thinking that I'd need a plunge router, but it sounds as if there is another way. [/QUOTE]

After I laminated the top and routered the edge, I drew the layout with a pencil. I used a hand drill and drilled very small starter holes, just enough so the point of the countersink would not drift. I just used a countersink in a hand drill. After you drill a couple of holes you will get the feel of how deep they need to be, and how much pressure you need to apply.


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, SJ...I'll do some tests on some scrap pine and see if I can get the technique down! I appreciate the response.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey Boss, Here's a closeup of one of the holes. They are not round at the bottom and not as pretty as it would be with a router, but they will do to hold marbles. The paint I used was crummy, so I need to repaint.


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

Perfect...thanks for the closeup, SJ. I was looking at using a core box bit, but only have a fixed base router. Your method of using a coutersink bit will do exactly what I need to do.

BTW...a thought just occurred to me. Could you chuck a core box bit into a drill press and use it to the same effect as in a router? I have a old radial arm drill press that would easily handle the dimensions of the board I'm looking to build, but I'm not sure if using a router bit in it is workable.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Not really sure. One thing that I can think of is with a rounded end you might not be able to get as precise on center when drilling. Also, keep in mind that router bits are really designed for use at much higher speeds than what a drill press will turn. I don't know how they would work at slow speed going through laminate.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey boss, check Rockler. I think they have a spring loaded round bottom bit so you can drill to precisely the same depth every time. Used for Chinese checker boards.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is the same game called "aggravation" that I played back in the 60s and 70s, it is a lot of fun to play but you don't want to play it with a spoiled sport, they can't handle it.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

That's cool! Nicely done. A new game to me! Never heard of or seen it.

How involved are the rules?


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

It is basically the old game wahoo or like Jiju1943 said, Aggravation. 
Here is a link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wahoo_(board_game)


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Sorrowful Jones said:


> It is basically the old game wahoo or like Jiju1943 said, Aggravation.
> Here is a link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wahoo_(board_game)


Thanks for the link to the rules, it has been so long I forgot how to play, I think I will make a board and let our grandsons learn to play it. 

Another game we played called Spoons which is a lot of fun, when I was on the fire department in Memphis we played spoons a lot at night.


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks like the game that "SORRY" is based off of:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

We used to make game boards like this years ago and they were made from coutertop sink cutouts. Ours were not nearly as nice as yours though. Great work. It's a lot of fun.


----------

